# kühlerfrostschutz g48



## tha_fre4k (27. Januar 2009)

*kühlerfrostschutz g48*

hi leute,
wollte mal nachfragen wieviel so ein kanister/flasche g48 so im normalfall kostet ?
bin derzeit im krankenstand und hätt die zeit und lust dazu mal das zu besorgen (würde ich jetzt machen) und dann reinkippen in mein system.
aber wieviel kostet denn so ein kanister ? wenn möglich bitte schnell antworten, da der autohandel um 15:45 schließt.

danke und gruß


----------



## Gast3737 (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: kühlerfrostschutz g48*

8,49 € bei OBI


----------



## tha_fre4k (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: kühlerfrostschutz g48*

sehr gut, danke dir schon mal jetzt ! 

melde mich spätr wieder wenn ich dest. wasser + g48 habe


----------



## tha_fre4k (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: kühlerfrostschutz g48*

So, bin grade via iphone hier.
Also weder obi, tanke, noch ein autospeziahandel haben den g48.
bei dem autoladen gab es nur den g30.
Der typ dort meinte man könne einen normalen frostschutz verwenden, der wird ja auch in heizungen verwendet wo ja kupferrohre verwendet werden.

Was nun ?
Gruss


----------



## nemetona (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: kühlerfrostschutz g48*

Ich würde beim G48 bleiben.
Dann nimm einen anderen Baumarkt oder einen ATU, dort solltest du garantiert BASF G48 finden.
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## tha_fre4k (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: kühlerfrostschutz g48*



nemetona schrieb:


> Ich würde beim G48 bleiben.
> Dann nimm einen anderen Baumarkt oder einen ATU, dort solltest du garantiert BASF G48 finden.
> Gruß, Nemetona


also  bei ATU hab ich online eins gefunden.
hoffe das die das lagernd haben.
welchen baumarkt könntest du empfehlen ? bauhaus, hornbach, ... ?


----------



## Saab-FAN (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: kühlerfrostschutz g48*

Ich verwende "Esso Kühlerfrostschutz Advanced" von meiner Tanke um die Ecke (8,90€ für 500ml, glaub ich). Das Zeug enthält "Glysantin Alu Protect Premium", was praktisch G48 ist (zumindest les ich das aus der Website von BASF raus). Das Mittel ist für Alu-Motoren mit gemischten Kühlkreisläufen geeignet und ich hab in meiner Wakü 600ml Dest. Wasser, mit ca. 200-250ml Frostschutz zusammen gekippt. 
Keine Probleme bisher (2 Monate Laufzeit), keine Ablagerungen im Kühler, nirgends Schäden an Plexiglas und das Alu sieht auch noch schön Blank aus.


----------



## Dr.House (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: kühlerfrostschutz g48*

Gibt es bei dir so nen Großmarkt "Ratio" ?
Da gibt es die Flasche G48  (1 Liter) für 7,49 €.


----------



## tha_fre4k (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: kühlerfrostschutz g48*



Dr.House schrieb:


> Gibt es bei dir so nen Großmarkt "Ratio" ?
> Da gibt es die Flasche G48  (1 Liter) für 7,49 €.


ne gibt es nicht !


----------



## Dr.House (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: kühlerfrostschutz g48*

Kann ich für dich kaufen,nur mit Versand zusammen wäre es teuer. (3,90 mit Hermes als Paket) macht 12,39 € + Wartezeit.


----------



## logitech1962 (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: kühlerfrostschutz g48*

also beim atu gibts des sicher


----------



## tha_fre4k (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: kühlerfrostschutz g48*

jap, A.T.U. hat es lagernd und ich werde heute gegen 16:00 nach wien fahren um den zu holen (5-10 min fahrtzeit).
es ist eben der Glysantin Protect Plus BASF bei welchem es sich ja um den G48 handelt (Protect Plus = G48).
soviel konnte ich dem datenblatt von der BASF seite entnehmen.
müsste der richtige sein oder ?

grüße


----------



## nemetona (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: kühlerfrostschutz g48*

G48 ist definitiv Blau, G30 und G40 müsste Rot sein.
Im Zweifel den Verkäufer fragen.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## tha_fre4k (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: kühlerfrostschutz g48*

so,
war beim ATU und habs für 9,99 € bekommen 
soweit so gut ... farbe passt auch (blau wie nemetona erwähnt, ist es. obwohl es mir eher zwischen türkis - blau vorkommt)
wie sieht denn nun das mischverhältnis aus ? 1:10 ?

Gruß


----------



## Digger (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: kühlerfrostschutz g48*

ich glaub sogar nur 1:50  bin mir aba nich sicher wie ich das damals gemacht habe...


----------



## tha_fre4k (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: kühlerfrostschutz g48*



Digger schrieb:


> ich glaub sogar nur 1:50  bin mir aba nich sicher wie ich das damals gemacht habe...


hmm 1:50 erscheint mir doch bissl zu wenig ...
ich denke 1:10 wird reichen (100ml G48 - 900ml dest. Wasser)


----------



## Digger (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: kühlerfrostschutz g48*

da is dann aba ein mischverhältnis von 1:9 

1:10 wären 100ml : 1l


----------



## tj3011 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: kühlerfrostschutz g48*

was kann denn passieren wenn man g48 pur verwendet sprich ohne dest. wasser


----------



## Digger (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: kühlerfrostschutz g48*

hmm, entschuldigung, aba wenn wer so doof is...dann gönn ich ihm, wenn seine hardware kocht.

g48 is recht dickflüssig und könnte die durchflussgeschwindigkeit sehr stark verringern.
außerdem nimmt es mit sicherheit nich so gut die wärme auf wie wasser.
es is ja schließlich nur ein korrosionsschutz, un davon auch noch konzentrat...

es is ja schließlich kein kühlwasser


----------



## tj3011 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: kühlerfrostschutz g48*



Digger schrieb:


> hmm, entschuldigung, aba wenn wer so doof is...dann gönn ich ihm, wenn seine hardware kocht.
> 
> g48 is recht dickflüssig und könnte die durchflussgeschwindigkeit sehr stark verringern.
> außerdem nimmt es mit sicherheit nich so gut die wärme auf wie wasser.
> ...



deshalb frage ich ja.
ich habe hier neben mir einen alten pc mit wakü stehen bisher noch nicht befüllt!
g48 und dest wasser steht auch schon neben mir und warte nur auf seinen einstatz.

thx


----------



## Digger (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: kühlerfrostschutz g48*

na ein glück 

also eher würd ich NUR dest wasser benutzen als NUR G48


----------



## tha_fre4k (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: kühlerfrostschutz g48*

hehe der war gut @ Digger 
sieht nun echt schick aus mein teil 
poste am wochenende bzw. in den semesterferien dann fotos !
danke mal an die tolle hilfe !


----------



## Digger (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: kühlerfrostschutz g48*

allet klaro, mach das 

für hilfe is ein forum ja schließlich da


----------



## Saab-FAN (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: kühlerfrostschutz g48*

Also ich hatte hier mal in nem Thread zum Thema Kühlwasserzusätze gelesen, dass die Korrosionsschutz-Wirkung von G48 erst ab min. 30% einsetzt und man wegen dem Plexi nicht mehr als 45% dem destillierten Wasser hinzufügen darf, da sich sonst Spannungsrisse bilden. Der Autor des Posts meinte sogar, er hätte bei BASF mal nachgefragt. 
Leider find ich den Thread nicht mehr


----------



## Speed-E (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: kühlerfrostschutz g48*

Also ich nutze Shell, Glycoshell Frostschutz und Kühlmittel. Das ist blau, ich denke wie G48 und habe weder Verfärbungen noch Risse im Plexi Deckel.

Ich mische es "Pi mal Daumen". Ich hab aber geschätzt 1:4. 
Ich mag das blau. 

Der Kühler (Cuplex XT) ist seit 3 1/2 Jahren im Betrieb und sieht innen aus wie neu, der Alu-AGB ebenfalls.


----------



## Child (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: kühlerfrostschutz g48*

Würde auch sagen, dass man es in den meisten Fällen einfach nach persönlichem Gefallen der Farbintensität mischen kann. Laut Kanister sind 1:2 bis zu -20° frostsicher. Da wir in einer PC-Wasserkühlung eher selten Frost haben, benötigen wir nur den Korrosionsschutz - bei nur-Kupfer-Kreisläufen eigentlich nichma den. Deshalb würd ich sagen reichen schon geringe Mengen, da wir im Grunde nur die Algenbildung verhindern wollen.

Ich mach mir da keine großen Gedanken mehr - bei mir is das nur grob über den Daumen


----------



## astartica (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: kühlerfrostschutz g48*

hab beim mischen 1:20 gemacht... da is ja 1:4 richtig viel dagegen


----------

